# Seizures & 7x liver enzymes



## Macho_Tuco (May 31, 2007)

Macho had a bad seizure the other night (first one) and after taking him to the animal ER, they informed us that in addition to possibly having a seizure disorder, his liver enzymes were 7 times what they should be. 
 

Is there any possibility these things are connected? If not, what might have elevated those enzymes besides eating something toxic? Would eating something toxic cause a seizure?

I'm so worried about him.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

How scary. I don't know anything about seizures or liver disorders. I can only wish you and Macho the best.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't know anything about it either, but want to wish you both the very best.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm really sorry to hear that  my first chi had a few seizures so i know how scary they can be 

can you ask your vet those questions?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi has never had a seizure but he had high liver enzymes after catching a virus from being around stagnate water at a dog park. They treated it pretty quickly and his count is at it what it needs to be now.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear about Macho 
Max is epileptic & has had alot of really bad & scary seizures (one time he was even uncontrolably throwing himself around the room and almost killed himself ) so i know how scary they are! but he is on medication and has never had a seizure since, was Macho given any medication to controle the fits?

but sorry, i have no idea about the liver problem! 

Hope Macho feels better soon! XXX


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes, seizures and elevated liver enzymes are connected. 

Hypoglycemia is a common cause of seizures in toy breed dogs. Hypocalcaemia (low calcium levels) and hypoglycemia are both thought to be involved in seizures seen in young puppies with intestinal parasites.

High blood ammonia levels can lead to seizures. This metabolic disturbance is seen in dogs with liver disease (liver shunt in puppies). Kidney failure and high levels of circulating uremic toxins have been known to cause seizures.

Another cause of seizures in dogs is ingestion of something toxic - insecticides and rat poisons, for instance. The most common toxic cause of seizures, however, is probably lead poisoning. Dogs are exposed to toxic levels of lead from a variety of sources. These include old, peeling oil-based paint, batteries, linoleum, tarpaper, roofing materials, drapery weights, fishing sinkers, champagne bottle foil, just to name a few. 

*How is the cause diagnosed?* The initial workup of a dog with seizures includes a thorough physical examination, a meticulous medical history, screening blood work and a urinalysis. A complete blood count can reveal signs of infection or inflammation. A chemistry profile helps to investigate metabolic causes of seizures by testing for biochemical markers of liver, kidney, glucose, and electrolyte disturbances. Changes in the urine can also reflect kidney, liver or other metabolic abnormalities. In addition, if there is any possibility of exposure, a blood sample may reveal toxic levels of lead.

*What treatments are available? * If the underlying cause for a dog's seizure disorder is identified, treatment can be directed at correcting the abnormality or eliminating the causative factor. Even if an underlying cause is found, however, anticonvulsant drugs are commonly needed to control seizures. This is also true in the case of dogs with epilepsy. 

One of my chihuahuas began having seizures and elevated liver enzymes (5 times higher than normal) when she turned 14 years old. After many tests, the vet could not find any clear answers. My chi also had a heart murmur with a leaking heart valve, and therefore, the vet did not want to prescribe any anticonvulsant drugs. After much research on this subject, I ordered Nyzmes at http://www.nzymes.com. Nyzmes helped give my chi a quality of life in her last year with us. She passed away at age 15. 

Please keep us posted about your chi's seizure condition. Bella and I send get well wishes and hugs to Macho Tuco.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Merlot would go into a coma like state when before his surgery to fix this liver shunt. They did a bile acid test on him to diagnose.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2007)

Macho_Tuco said:


> Is there any possibility these things are connected? If not, what might have elevated those enzymes besides eating something toxic? Would eating something toxic cause a seizure?


Hi from another souther Louisianian. Is your pup on any medication? I know some medications can elevate liver enzymes like the anti-inflammatories given to arthritic dogs or Lipitor in people.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2007)

Macho_Tuco said:


> Macho had a bad seizure the other night (first one) and after taking him to the animal ER, they informed us that in addition to possibly having a seizure disorder, his liver enzymes were 7 times what they should be.
> 
> 
> Is there any possibility these things are connected? If not, what might have elevated those enzymes besides eating something toxic? Would eating something toxic cause a seizure?
> ...


How is Macho doing?


----------

